# Favorite Channels only option for ARWLs



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I thought I had posted this once already but I can't find it, so here goes.

I would like to see an filter option for Wishlists that would give Favorite Channels recording priority. This would tell the WL to check your list of favorite channels first to see if any programs match the WL search criteria. If it does, then record from that channel. If it doesn't, search all of the other channels. Sometimes a wishlist will show results for the same show on multiple channels. In particular some sports talk shows in my area air on several channels. I would prefer that it record from the channel that I have listed as a favorite.

Another option could be to record from only digital channels, or only analog. Of course the default for this would be to not filter at all.

This is used when setting up a recording by time or channel (Main Menu --> Find Programs --> Record by Time or Channel) but not with the Wishlist. Other than that, what use are the Favorite Channels?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll second that. There really needs to be a channel filter of some kind for wishlists.


----------

